# Larger Hydration Pack Bladder - More than 3L?



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a camelbak mule wich is 100oz/3L...Problem is that I can drain all 3L within 5 to 10 miles. Is there anything out there that is larger?

I've always drinken a lot while riding...probably because of how much I sweat, but if I don't drink this much I'll get severely dehydrated out on the traile with a massive headache, etc...not fun.

Looking for any thoughts!!


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

You could get a second bladder and put it in the large main pocket of your Mule, then just switch bladders when the first one is empty.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Some packs actually have room for two bladders and you end up having a drink tube over each shoulder. Maybe you could do what the above post says, but make a small hole in the top of your pack for the tube to exit?


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the two bladder idea...I don't like the idea of starting my rides with 6L worth of water weight!!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

why not not put a couple bottles in your pack in the massive pocket? Heck I can carry 3 additional liters EASY and have room for food...


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

3l in 5-10 miles? Do you hydrate yourself well enough a few hours prior to riding? That's a lot of freaking water. I drink 2l in about 10 miles, depending on how much climbing I do.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I would be looking at putting that extra water weight somewhere on the bike in bottles and cages. I don't like riding with 3L plus tools/food in my backpack, can't imagine enjoying 5-6L of water weight on your back. Or try to route your ride past water sources and carry a filter. There are lots of great light-weight water filters out there for backpackers.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

CrzyTuning said:


> 3l in 5-10 miles? Do you hydrate yourself well enough a few hours prior to riding? That's a lot of freaking water. I drink 2l in about 10 miles, depending on how much climbing I do.


Yep I'm well hydrated before I go. I've always sweat more than my buddies...I think this is just how I work.

It may also have to do with riding in 90+ degree weather with humidity up around 60-70%


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

MSR DromLite - 6 Liter at REI.com

They also make a 10L bladder

You need the MSR Hydration Kit at REI.com so you have the tube to drink out of

I used to hike with a guy that always carried the 10L one. It took up his whole pack. Near the end of the trail he would end up draining most of the water because it was so heavy.

I've never felt the need for more than a 3L bladder and a 1L Nalgene in my pack. For multi-day outings I carry a Katadyn filter


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a one gallon bladder. Had it for years. So old the brand name is worn off the pack, I can not tell or remember the manufacturer.


----------



## VBrakesAndBarEnds (Jun 24, 2012)

bring a frozen bottle of water with you and dump that into your bladder when you start getting low... or freeze the bottle 1/2 way and fill with water before ride if a full frozen bottle is too much ice... Here in arizona I freeze 2 water bottles overnight and put them in my bladder before the ride... Or just freeze one larger water bottle and dump that in before the ride..


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

js1221 said:


> You could get a second bladder and put it in the large main pocket of your Mule, then just switch bladders when the first one is empty.


I think I'm going to go the route of two bladders in one bag...I just wont fill up the second one completely because I think 6L is overkill.

That said does anyone know which packs will hold 2 bladders with room for gear,etc?

I've been thinking of the following:
Osprey Raptor 14
Camelbak Hawg
Camelbak Mule

Thoughts?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The Hawg has a large enough main section for a second bladder, it even has holes for two hoses. You could carry an extra liter or two and still have room for some trail essentials/tools. I have a Mule and a Hawg, the Mule is too small for two bladders imo.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> The Hawg has a large enough main section for a second bladder, it even has holes for two hoses. You could carry an extra liter or two and still have room for some trail essentials/tools. I have a Mule and a Hawg, the Mule is too small for two bladders imo.


Thanks!

Humm...guess I need to find a deal on a hawg. Not sure if I want to spend $130-150 on a pack.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> The Hawg has a large enough main section for a second bladder, it even has holes for two hoses. You could carry an extra liter or two and still have room for some trail essentials/tools. I have a Mule and a Hawg, the Mule is too small for two bladders imo.


Would the mule take two bladders? Just two tight with two and gear is what I assume your getting at.


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

You can put a second bladder in the Mule. Just put it in the large main pocket and run the hose out between the zipper pulls.

If you do buy a new pack. You might want something with an internal frame to handle the extra weight of all that water. I have an Osprey Stratus 24 that handles a lot of weight really well.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

pleepleus said:


> You can put a second bladder in the Mule. Just put it in the large main pocket and run the hose out between the zipper pulls.
> 
> If you do buy a new pack. You might want something with an internal frame to handle the extra weight of all that water. I have an Osprey Stratus 24 that handles a lot of weight really well.


Good advice...I was contemplating the ergon packs which has an exoskeleton.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

jbsmith said:


> Would the mule take two bladders? Just two tight with two and gear is what I assume your getting at.


Too small for two bladders and any gear. Do-able I suppose if you carry nothing else but water. I'd have to go look at mine to be sure but I find the main compartment very tight with one completely full bladder as it is. Can't imagine any way to squeeze another 3L in there, maybe 1+L


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

You really can put two 3L bladders a a MULE. With some tools, first aid kid, pump, food, two spare tubes, phone, keys and a knife. There's not much room for any thing else . Its kinda heavy (16 or 17 lbs on the bathroom scale).

It's not supper comfortable but it didn't feel like a barrel on my back like I thought it would. I only put about 2.5L in each bladder though. I could see doing this in a dry climate on a long ride with nowhere to refill.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

pleepleus said:


> You really can put two 3L bladders a a MULE. With some tools, first aid kid, pump, food, two spare tubes, phone, keys and a knife. There's not much room for any thing else . Its kinda heavy (16 or 17 lbs on the bathroom scale).
> 
> It's not supper comfortable but it didn't feel like a barrel on my back like I thought it would. I only put about 2.5L in each bladder though. I could see doing this in a dry climate on a long ride with nowhere to refill.


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

jbsmith said:


> Thanks for the pics![/QUOTE
> 
> No problem, I'm board. Just sitting around the house waiting for the temp to cool down so I can go on a ride. It's still 98 deg. outside so I'm having trouble getting motivated to leave the house.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like here...98 and 75% humidity


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

jbsmith said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Humm...guess I need to find a deal on a hawg. Not sure if I want to spend $130-150 on a pack.


I bought mine for $79 but I was very patient and scoured the net for a while.

But based on the pics below the Mule is do-able, although if you really need that much water all the time it's not ideal. Try your Mule and shop for a large pack over time.

I use both. Mule in winter and the Hawg in summer. I'm in Phoenix so I don't need to pack clothes or anything, I use the larger pack to carry a 32oz bottle of Gatorade plus my 3L.....and all my trail gear.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> I bought mine for $79 but I was very patient and scoured the net for a while.
> 
> But based on the pics below the Mule is do-able, although if you really need that much water all the time it's not ideal. Try your Mule and shop for a large pack over time.
> 
> I use both. Mule in winter and the Hawg in summer. I'm in Phoenix so I don't need to pack clothes or anything, I use the larger pack to carry a 32oz bottle of Gatorade plus my 3L.....and all my trail gear.


Yeah I don't think I need 6L of water...I think I'd probably be fine with 4ish. That said I think the mule will suffice, since outside of water I only take a pump, tube, multitool, phone, wallet, keys, energybar/food. Food being optional depending on the length.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You can also try clipping an unbottle onto your pack. Another option to consider, if you will, that doesn't cost as much as a different pack.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Went with an osprey syncro 10. Can't put 6L in there (never really my intention) but does handle 4+ without issue. 

The back support seems to keep it square on my back.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

*Fluid consumption info*

You drink allot but maybe it just works for you.

Some good reading The Top 10 - The biggest mistakes endurance athletes make | Hammer Nutrition


----------

